# Henderson, Lallana, Herrera



## Penny.wise (24 Ottobre 2014)

Chiedo a chi segue spesso la Premier..come stanno giocando questi tre?

per me hanno buone potenzialità ma ultimamente li ho seguiti poco..ci sono possibilità di prenderli? li vedreste bene con noi?


----------



## Frikez (24 Ottobre 2014)

0% 

Lallana e Herrera hanno appena cambiato maglia e sono stati pagati una follia, Henderson è un perno del centrocampo del Liverpool e se per qualche oscura ragione dovessero decidere di cederlo ci sarebbe un'asta tra Chelsea, City e forse Arsenal.
Ormai comprare dalla Premier coi prezzi che girano è praticamente impossibile, il massimo a cui possiamo ambire è gente oltre i 30 anni alla canna del gas o qualcuno come Taarabt e Borini.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Ottobre 2014)

Roba che non fa per noi, non so come ti venga in menete.

Lallana e Herrera pagati in estate uno sproposito, Henderson una quindicina li può valere.


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> 0%
> 
> Lallana e Herrera hanno appena cambiato maglia e sono stati pagati una follia, Henderson è un perno del centrocampo del Liverpool e se per qualche oscura ragione dovessero decidere di cederlo ci sarebbe un'asta tra Chelsea, City e forse Arsenal.
> Ormai comprare dalla Premier coi prezzi che girano è praticamente impossibile, il massimo a cui possiamo ambire è gente oltre i 30 anni alla canna del gas o qualcuno come Taarabt e Borini.



stanno facendo bene, quindi?



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Roba che non fa per noi, non so come ti venga in menete.
> 
> Lallana e Herrera pagati in estate uno sproposito, Henderson una quindicina li può valere.



perchè mi piacciono e se facevano schifo tipo Fellaini magari li avrebbero sbolognati


----------



## Frikez (24 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> stanno facendo bene, quindi?



Henderson sicuramente, gli altri 2 un po' meno anche per via di alcuni problemi fisici.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Ottobre 2014)

Ma che talento Herrera ragazzi 


Tutti impossibili da prendere, ovvio.


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Henderson sicuramente, gli altri 2 un po' meno anche per via di alcuni problemi fisici.



grazie mille


----------



## Heaven (24 Ottobre 2014)

Gratis o quasi danno solo gli scarti, ergo non possiamo neanche pensarci a questi


----------



## 666psycho (24 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> 0%
> 
> Ormai comprare dalla Premier coi prezzi che girano è praticamente impossibile, il massimo a cui possiamo ambire è gente oltre i 30 anni alla canna del gas o qualcuno* come Taarabt e Borini.*



hai dimenticato Balotelli..


----------



## O Animal (4 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma mia che giocatore Herrera...

PS: Gli altri 2 stanno soffrendo la brutta stagione del Liverpool ma nelle nostre rose sarebbero come C.Ronaldo e Bale...

Nel Tottenham stanno facendo bene sia Eriksen che Chadli... Da tenere sott'occhio Fer del QPR...


----------



## gianluca1193 (5 Gennaio 2015)

15 mln Henderson non credo proprio...


----------



## Frikez (4 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma che talento Herrera ragazzi
> 
> 
> Tutti impossibili da prendere, ovvio.



Ander, che giocatore


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Aprile 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ander, che giocatore



Anche io l'ho vista, sul passaggio dopo il palleggio quasi svengo


----------



## Frikez (4 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Anche io l'ho vista, sul passaggio dopo il palleggio quasi svengo



Peccato per la prima parte di stagione in cui ha avuto diversi problemi fisici, lui e Fellaini hanno fatto un girone di ritorno clamoroso.


----------

